# My daily workout... what would you add/remove?



## MSTCNC (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, Gang!

After being away from my martial arts training (at least the physical part) for a few years... I've started training again on a daily basis... It's been a little over a month now... and the soreness I was feeling after each workout (especially in my wrists and elbows) has gone (for the most part)...

In preparation for a MA seminar I'm attending in October, I've been working hard to knock the rust off of what little stick skills I have... and push them to the next level... as I'd like to make the most of this upcoming MA/Balintawak seminar with Mr. Hartman...

My daily workout ranges from 1-3 hours... mostly depending on if I am off... and what "honey do's" the Wife has lined up for me... And, as I'm currently working alone, I feel that I'm somewhat limited in what I can do... Because of this... I thought that I'd list what I'm doing now... and see what my MA Seniors thought would be good to add/remove...

After a good general warm-up... here's what I do as a "stick warm-up":

Solo Baston - Right-handed - SINGLE Strikes 1 to 12
Solo Baston - Left-handed - SINGLE Strikes 1 to 12
Double Baston - SINGLE Strikes 1 to 12

Over the mounted tire in my garage, I have a PhotoShop picture of the Professor that says, "First, go slow!"&#8230; this is something GM Remy drills into you in his BB magazine videos... so, I start slow... and build up speed until I feel loose enough to start my actual workout:



> Set One: Paired Strikes 1-12 (Ex. 1-1, 1-2, 1-3, etc)
> 
> Round 1: Solo Baston - Right-handed
> Round 2: Solo Baston - Left-handed
> ...



Set's 1 & 2 are getting easier and easier... especially since I spent two-weeks JUST working my LH... and now have a much more "alive" left side... I liken these first two sets to practicing musical scales...

Set 3 & 4 are giving me brain cramps right now... mostly because I just added them... but, I find my stick now almost moves itself at times... kind of cool!

After I complete all 12 "rounds"... I finish by burning myself out with double baston flow and power drills on the heavy bag (the others are done on a wave-master or the tire)... 1-12, 1-4-9-8-3-2, etc...

The 12-rounds alone put over 2300 hits into the bag... the rest just to take me to the point of muscular (and mental) fatigue...

OK... so... what do you think?

  What would you add/remove from this routine?

  Any other training ideas for an information hungry Antas Isa?
  [FONT=&quot]
Thank you in advance for all those who reply!

Best Regards,

Andy :asian:
[/FONT]

P.S. Yes! I do have a MA Guro... two in fact (IMHO)... Guro Chad Dulin is my main teacher (and a good friend)... and I'm starting up with Guro Sal at Cebu West (only 20-minutes across the border into PA from me)... so, I'm not trying to do this all by video or printed venues... but using the videos and books to supliment my mano-e-mano instruction.


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 8, 2006)

I neglected to mention in my original post that each round is 3-minutes in length... that&#8217;s three minutes of constant movement&#8230; with one minute break between each round...

Three rounds equal a quarter&#8230; and I tack on the extra 1-minute mentioned in my original post... giving me a 2-minute breather after every three-rounds&#8230; 

The drill is 48 minutes per Grand Round on paper&#8230; however, that doesn&#8217;t allow for any added time due to restarting an entire set after an error. Personally, when I train alone, I&#8217;m very hard on myself&#8230; so I never just carry on&#8230; if I screw up when it would count&#8230; I'd have to pay a penalty&#8230; so, maybe I&#8217;ll learn not to make as many mistakes if I have to pay a penalty in my training! :wink:

In any event&#8230; I end up allowing 60-minutes per Grand Round&#8230; Then, as per the time constraints listed previously, I may do another GR&#8230; or maybe just &#8220;play&#8221; with different ideas, weapons (techniques, etc) for another 60-minutes... 

Any time spent after that can vary greatly as to what I do... it depends on the day, weather, and my mood/energy level...

I hope this all makes sense&#8230; 

OK, thanks again&#8230; I hope that helped explain what I&#8217;m doing&#8230;

Best Regards,

Andy

P.S What&#8217;s needed to be enabled to attach files on MT?


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 8, 2006)

MSTCND said:


> P.S Whats needed to be enabled to attach files on MT?


Hi Andy,

Thanks for your enthusiasm for Modern Arnis!

Please note that currently only supporting members can post attachments.

For more information concerning supporting members, click on this link.

Thanks,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you, Sir!

My $15 just went through by PayPal!

$15 is a BARGAIN considering all you get here!

Best Regards,

Andy

P.S. COOL! Now I can attach files! :ultracool


----------



## Tony Torre (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds like a solid work out.  I do something similar to build my "cardio" I include jump rope between rounds of stick work.  If I'm looking for specific strength work I will also include working my forms with pipes(slowly) between rounds.  Yes I've learned them lefty too.  I warm up to this with freeform shadowboxing.  If space isn't a problem try it with your eyes closed periodicaly.

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## Epa (Oct 5, 2006)

The fact that you're doing solo training at all is good because then you can focus on learning and refining in class time as opposed to developing coordination. Some things you might consider adding: 

Footwork: Practicing stationary striking on a tire to develop power is good, but if you never train the movement to get you into striking position it won't be applicable. If your instructor has taught you any footwork practice it solo to develop the coordination and then practice stepping and striking with power and speed. 

Other Striking Methods: Since you're coming from a Modern Arnis background, you might consider practicing the different striking styles (including any variations you've learned) because they are useful combinations.  

1. Figure 8s- Ocho Ocho (upward and downward)

2. Side to side- Banda Y Banda

3. Up and Down striking- Rompida

4. Fanning strikes- Abanikos

Form Work: If you've learned any of the Modern Arnis forms you could practice those. This is especially useful if you're just learning them. You will retain them so much more quickly if you go home and practice them. 

Shadow boxing: If you have the space you could do some rounds shadow boxing with weapons and empty hands. This will give you a chance to start practicing fluidity with your movement, which is something that Professor Presas seemed to emphasize quite a bit. 

Sinawali: If you've learned any of the Sinawali patterns (single, double, reverse, redondo, or heaven) you could practice those. This will help build the up the coordination for your non-dominant hand which will be useful when you start training more left vs. right material. 

Break falls: If you've been taught break falls and have an appropriate surface you could practice those. They're not very fun, but if you do a lot Modern Arnis close quarters you will get thrown a fair amount. 

Hopefully this helps,
Eric


----------



## Darkmoon (Oct 8, 2006)

Have you thought about using heavy sticks? I did for about four years and now that I switched to skinny light sticks I couldn't be happier. Mainly knowing that anything I can do with a skinny stick I can do with a lead pipe or anything else that happens to be lying around.


----------



## modarnis (Oct 8, 2006)

Darkmoon said:


> Have you thought about using heavy sticks? I did for about four years and now that I switched to skinny light sticks I couldn't be happier. Mainly knowing that anything I can do with a skinny stick I can do with a lead pipe or anything else that happens to be lying around.


 

The heavy sticks/lead pipe option are a great training aid when used in moderation.  They develop strength through the full range of motion.  When you switch back to normally weighted sticks, the gains are very obvious.  That being said, I know quite a few arnis players who have been sidetracked with overuse injuries from zealous use of weighted sticks.  Too much of a good thing can be troublesome


----------

